# Autopilot vs. Lane Keep assist



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

I am a Model 3 wait lister and I currently have a Chrysler 200 with the safety package that includes adaptive cruise control ACC and lane keep assist. I particularly like both of these features for my commute. I use the ACC on the freeway almost always and the lane keep is always on. I like it because I am still driving the car but it keeps me from drifting if I get distracted. Also, the lane keep is always working, even if I am not using the ACC. I’m wondering how this will compare to autopilot. My understanding of AP is that it doesn’t lane keep unless the ACC is on also and it is doing all of the driving. I realize that it has lane departure warning but I think all ICE cars have their features work like mine. Anyone else want the car to keep you in the lane even if you are not using autopilot?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> I am a Model 3 wait lister and I currently have a Chrysler 200 with the safety package that includes adaptive cruise control ACC and lane keep assist. I particularly like both of these features for my commute. I use the ACC on the freeway almost always and the lane keep is always on. I like it because I am still driving the car but it keeps me from drifting if I get distracted. Also, the lane keep is always working, even if I am not using the ACC. I'm wondering how this will compare to autopilot. My understanding of AP is that it doesn't lane keep unless the ACC is on also and it is doing all of the driving. I realize that it has lane departure warning but I think all ICE cars have their features work like mine. Anyone else want the car to keep you in the lane even if you are not using autopilot?


The car has lane departure warning which vibrates the steering wheel as you begin to depart your lane without the turn signal on.

Beyond that, lane keep only happens with autopilot engaged.

TACC will handle speed, but won't keep the lane.


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not sure of the value of "Lane Keep" if you have EAP. Why would anybody want to have the car gently correct itself if it gets too close to the lane edge if you can have the car keep itself centered in the lane? "Lane Keep" seems to be a half-way point between lane departure warning and EAP. The availability of EAP kind of makes "Lane Keep" obsolete.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

Rich Nuth said:


> I'm not sure of the value of "Lane Keep" if you have EAP. Why would anybody want to have the car gently correct itself if it gets too close to the lane edge if you can have the car keep itself centered in the lane? "Lane Keep" seems to be a half-way point between lane departure warning and EAP. The availability of EAP kind of makes "Lane Keep" obsolete.


Not sure if you have ever experienced lane keep but it is working all of the time, not just when you decide you want the car to drive. Do you enjoy driving your car? I know I do and will enjoy driving my model 3 even more. There is no protection in the Tesla unless I enable it and therefore hand over the driving to it as well. Lane keep enables me to still manage the accelerator and the steering while making sure I do not drift into another lane accidentally if I get distracted.


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

Ok, I just don’t think I would want this in-between solution. I would rather steer and let the car hold speed than let the car steer while I control the speed. Just my personal preference.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rich Nuth said:


> Ok, I just don't think I would want this in-between solution. I would rather steer and let the car hold speed than let the car steer while I control the speed. Just my personal preference.


I'm not sure I follow what is the in between solution?

The car offers 2 things:

TACC (Traffic Aware Cruise Control). You steer and the car manages speed against the car in front of you.
EAP (Enhanced Autopilot). You sit back and enjoy the scenery while the car maintains the center of the lane and manages speed against the car in front of you. 
There is no option to let the car maintain the lane while you handle speed. I should technically at least. When you're in autopilot you can stomp on the accelerator and the car would continue to hold the lane for you.


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

SoFlaModel3: I was talking about the "Lane Keep" function that was the start of this chain. MOD3L3ROB3RT and I were just having a bit of discussion is all.

I never intended you to get the impression that I thought a Telsa had anything other than TACC and EAP. I agree that the TACC vs EAP is a simple choice, and that I like the EAP Tesla solution and not the "Lane Keep" Chrysler solution.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rich Nuth said:


> SoFlaModel3: I was talking about the "Lane Keep" function that was the start of this chain. MOD3L3ROB3RT and I were just having a bit of discussion is all.
> 
> I never intended you to get the impression that I thought a Telsa had anything other than TACC and EAP. I agree that the TACC vs EAP is a simple choice, and that I like the EAP Tesla solution and not the "Lane Keep" Chrysler solution.


Oh sorry no I misunderstood. Just didn't want you to think there was a feature on the car that really wasn't there.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm not sure I follow what is the in between solution?
> 
> The car offers 2 things:
> 
> ...


I am not sure you all understand what my point is...I absolutely love the TACC solution. I have it in my current car and use it all of the time on the freeway. I also love the autopilot feature on Tesla cars and it is one of the biggest reasons I am buying one. My point is that Tesla has a "lane departure warning" and that is great but by the time it alerts you that you have departed the lane it may be too late. I tried it out many times last weekend on my In-Law's MX. It isn't really reliable at all. "Lane keep" on an ICE car lets you drive but makes sure you don't leave the lane. There are settings for quick intervention or relaxed intervention. It works whether you are on TACC or not. It works on regular streets at speeds over 35 and is always protecting me. I love to drive but it is evident when I switch over to my wife's Durango that I sometimes "lane wander" because her car does not have lane keep. On a Tesla you have to allow the car to control speed and steering for that protection. I certainly realize that isn't a big deal to a lot of people but if you have ever had the feature you know it is pretty great. At least it is to me. Tesla obviously has the power to provide this based on their advancements in autonomous driving. Maybe I am the only one that thinks this way. If so, that is ok. I guess I'm glad no one has told me that I'm not right for Tesla yet in this thread...that is something right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> I am not sure you all understand what my point is...I absolutely love the TACC solution. I have it in my current car and use it all of the time on the freeway. I also love the autopilot feature on Tesla cars and it is one of the biggest reasons I am buying one. My point is that Tesla has a "lane departure warning" and that is great but by the time it alerts you that you have departed the lane it may be too late. I tried it out many times last weekend on my In-Law's MX. It isn't really reliable at all. "Lane keep" on an ICE car lets you drive but makes sure you don't leave the lane. There are settings for quick intervention or relaxed intervention. It works whether you are on TACC or not. It works on regular streets at speeds over 35 and is always protecting me. I love to drive but it is evident when I switch over to my wife's Durango that I sometimes "lane wander" because her car does not have lane keep. On a Tesla you have to allow the car to control speed and steering for that protection. I certainly realize that isn't a big deal to a lot of people but if you have ever had the feature you know it is pretty great. At least it is to me. Tesla obviously has the power to provide this based on their advancements in autonomous driving. Maybe I am the only one that thinks this way. If so, that is ok. I guess I'm glad no one has told me that I'm not right for Tesla yet in this thread...that is something right?


I see what you're saying. You want to "drive" but you want lane keep as a safety net where as with the Tesla the only way you get lane keep is by basically letting the car drive itself.

That makes sense.

I have no experience in cars with lane keep as a stand alone feature.

I will say so far in my experience the lane departure warning generally works well. I don't drift much while driving but it usually hits me while I'm hovering on or near the lane line.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I see what you're saying. You want to "drive" but you want lane keep as a safety net where as with the Tesla the only way you get lane keep is by basically letting the car drive itself.
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> ...


@ SoFlaModel3 Thanks. Hopefully lane departure warning works better on the 3 than the X.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> @ SoFlaModel3 Thanks. Hopefully lane departure warning works better on the 3 than the X.


I actually have yet to drive an X (need to get that done one of these days). From what you've described it sounds like it might be!


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> I am a Model 3 wait lister and I currently have a Chrysler 200 with the safety package that includes adaptive cruise control ACC and lane keep assist. I particularly like both of these features for my commute.


Funny, I just moved from a loaded 2015 Chrysler 200 to a M3 a few days ago and was thinking the same thing. I actually think I observed several bugs in the Land Keep (I thought it wasnt sposed to buzz me when my signal was on?) so after a 20min ride on the highway, i turned it off. I agree that vibrating is way less useful than nudging me back in the lane. And i expected to see some visual indicator on my touchscreen when the car was on the lane line, but i didnt. I'll explore it again if there's an update adding a new feature(s).

Love the M3 over the 200 tho!!


----------



## RKarlsson (Dec 4, 2018)

I know the thread is a bit old, but add a comment anyway. Volvo has the same lane keep assist feature in addition to autopilot. The lane keep assist gently pulls you into the lane if you’re drifting and the lane symbol turns orange. This works quite well. It is useful in many situations where I don’t engage full autopilot, e.g. in the city.


----------



## karthikn (Apr 22, 2019)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> I am not sure you all understand what my point is...I absolutely love the TACC solution. I have it in my current car and use it all of the time on the freeway. I also love the autopilot feature on Tesla cars and it is one of the biggest reasons I am buying one. My point is that Tesla has a "lane departure warning" and that is great but by the time it alerts you that you have departed the lane it may be too late. I tried it out many times last weekend on my In-Law's MX. It isn't really reliable at all. "Lane keep" on an ICE car lets you drive but makes sure you don't leave the lane. There are settings for quick intervention or relaxed intervention. It works whether you are on TACC or not. It works on regular streets at speeds over 35 and is always protecting me. I love to drive but it is evident when I switch over to my wife's Durango that I sometimes "lane wander" because her car does not have lane keep. On a Tesla you have to allow the car to control speed and steering for that protection. I certainly realize that isn't a big deal to a lot of people but if you have ever had the feature you know it is pretty great. At least it is to me. Tesla obviously has the power to provide this based on their advancements in autonomous driving. Maybe I am the only one that thinks this way. If so, that is ok. I guess I'm glad no one has told me that I'm not right for Tesla yet in this thread...that is something right?


I have been really keen on moving to a Model S or Model 3, but have the same concern. My Infiniti QX60 has the "Driver Assist" , which includes some major important features that I think saves lives every day. This is in addition to the "Adaptive Cruise Control". So even if I am not on a cruise mode, but only have the safety features turned on, the car would do the following:

When the vehicle in front of me stops, and I didn't pay attention, it would automatically bring the car to a complete stop
When I am backing up either from my driveway or a parking lot, and suddenly some car speeds across at the back the car would immediately stop avoiding a collision with the vehicle that went past
When I am driving and try to change lanes and there is a car in my blind spot, it would gently push the car back into my lane avoiding a sideways collision 
If I am driving in a highway at a high speed and the cars ahead of me slow down in my lane, my car would automatically also reduce speed and even if I try to step on the accelerator, it won't get to a speed higher than the car in-front of me.
All these features work regardless of whether I am in an "Adaptive Cruise" mode or not. And these are life saving features I think, and I have had many occasions when the car stopped as a safety measure before I could react.
So not having these as standard in Tesla is a concern, although everything else is so wonderful and great about Tesla, which is why I want a Tesla.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

karthikn said:


> I have been really keen on moving to a Model S or Model 3, but have the same concern. My Infiniti QX60 has the "Driver Assist" , which includes some major important features that I think saves lives every day. This is in addition to the "Adaptive Cruise Control". So even if I am not on a cruise mode, but only have the safety features turned on, the car would do the following:
> 
> When the vehicle in front of me stops, and I didn't pay attention, it would automatically bring the car to a complete stop
> When I am backing up either from my driveway or a parking lot, and suddenly some car speeds across at the back the car would immediately stop avoiding a collision with the vehicle that went past
> ...


The forum makes it hard to split lists to reply to each.

Yes, the Tesla has emergency braking. In all cars, this feature is more designed to limit the speed at which an accident occurs, than to completely prevent one. I would certainly not depend on it to let me play on my phone while in stop-and-go traffic. The traffic aware cruise control will bring the car to a complete stop and start it moving again in traffic.

The Tesla does not have cross traffic awareness when backing.

The Tesla uses the center screen to show when there are cars to either side, so a line change is unsafe. It does have lane departure warning, which will vibrate the steering wheel if you cross a solid line. I don't know if it will react the same if you drift into an occupied lane, as I'm not willing to test it, and I've not done it by mistake yet.

If on TACC or autopilot then the Tesla will speedup and slow down to follow traffic. The accelerator can override this, which is good when the Tesla is slowing down for an overhead sign or a shadow. It will let you accelerate into traffic, but it will get very loud and eventually the emergency braking system will be triggered. I've triggered that sometimes when I'm accelerating from a stop, and the car in front of me starts to slow. The warning sirens go off, even though I've always felt like I was safe, just absorbing some of the gap as the car in front slows briefly to turn, or something. I've never taken it to the point of emergency braking. There was this guy, who decided to test his emergency braking by having his wife run in front of the car. The video seems to be gone now. Unless it was shown to be a hoax, the car did successfully stop on its own each time she ran in front of it.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> I am a Model 3 wait lister and I currently have a Chrysler 200 with the safety package that includes adaptive cruise control ACC and lane keep assist. I particularly like both of these features for my commute. I use the ACC on the freeway almost always and the lane keep is always on. I like it because I am still driving the car but it keeps me from drifting if I get distracted. Also, the lane keep is always working, even if I am not using the ACC. I'm wondering how this will compare to autopilot. My understanding of AP is that it doesn't lane keep unless the ACC is on also and it is doing all of the driving. I realize that it has lane departure warning but I think all ICE cars have their features work like mine. Anyone else want the car to keep you in the lane even if you are not using autopilot?


I have the same system on my Jeep. The lane keep is a joke on the Jeep.

You won't be disappointed with the Model 3. With or without the Autosteer enabled Model 3 is much better.

Note however the blind spot methodology I prefer the Jeep. Model 3 won't warn you unless it sees an imminent collision vs the Chrysler will warn you when you turn on the blinker and someone is in your blind spot. Model 3 will wait until you actually move towards the car in your blind spot.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

I posted this thread 6 months before I got my dual motor 3. I have had it for 6 months now and I can tell you that when I posted this I had no idea how much I was going to let my car do the driving. I have an 80 mile round trip commute and I use Autopilot for about 75 miles of it. Love it. Wouldn’t change a thing. I thought I needed that solution but I simply don’t now. You won’t miss anything from any other car you have ever driven unless it was a Ferrari.


----------

